# balls question



## hhn204 (Mar 17, 2011)

this might be a weird question... but my 6 month old pup has really small balls. is that normal at that age? they are the size of peas. a friend of mine has a 2 yr old gsd that has big balls. i guess i want to know if this is normal.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

As long as they're both descended into the scrotum, he's good to go. So to speak. 

A friend of mine told me a great story: A dog person had (what must have been) a good looking young male GSD that he wanted to enter into shows, but one testicle did not descend. (Only having one testicle descended is a disqualifying fault in the show ring and for breeding purposes.) He had an implant called a "Neuticle" (presumable a fake testicle for cosmetic purposes) sugically implanted in his dog's scrotum. Well, between the time of the surgery and the time of the dog's first show, the other natural testicle descended, without the owner's knowledge. 

My friend said that the look on the judge's face, when he felt three "testicles" where there should have been only two, was priceless. :rofl:


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

hhn204 said:


> this might be a weird question... but my 6 month old pup has really small balls. is that normal at that age? they are the size of peas. a friend of mine has a 2 yr old gsd that has big balls. i guess i want to know if this is normal.


You're seeing the difference between a male that hasn't gone through puberty yet, and an adult male.


----------



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

Hunther's Dad said:


> As long as they're both descended into the scrotum, he's good to go. So to speak.
> 
> A friend of mine told me a great story: A dog person had (what must have been) a good looking young male GSD that he wanted to enter into shows, but one testicle did not descend. (Only having one testicle descended is a disqualifying fault in the show ring and for breeding purposes.) He had an implant called a "Neuticle" (presumable a fake testicle for cosmetic purposes) sugically implanted in his dog's scrotum. Well, between the time of the surgery and the time of the dog's first show, the other natural testicle descended, without the owner's knowledge.
> 
> My friend said that the look on the judge's face, when he felt three "testicles" where there should have been only two, was priceless. :rofl:


Lol I wonder if 3 balls is a disqualification.lol 

Isn't cosmetic surgery a disqualification though? What happened?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

ASDogGeek said:


> Lol I wonder if 3 balls is a disqualification.lol
> 
> Isn't cosmetic surgery a disqualification though? What happened?


Both dog and handler were banned from the show ring.


----------



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Both dog and handler were banned from the show ring.


Ouch that really sucks! Was that just for one sho or permeant?


----------

